# LED Color Glitch



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, this is a photo of a Luxeon Star 1-Watt LED. Looks kinda' neat. I did get this odd "laser" effect from the photo.

However, here is the issue. The LED isn't blue. It's green. The photo was taken with a 2.3MP HP Photosmart 318 camera. Interestingly enough, my new 5MP Kodak 340 Camera picks up the color a little better, now it's kinda blue-green instead of being just green. Has anyone ever seen this kind of anomaly with a digital camera before? I think part of it has to do with the LED's color "bandwidth" being very narrow unlike conventional light sources.


----------



## WildBill (Jan 8, 2006)

I had the same kind of problem with my coolpix 5400, 
purple always turned out blue. Now with my D 50 all is good.  Interesting... anywho that is a cool laser beam shot.

Bill


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 8, 2006)

With my olympus digicam i took some shots of street lights and they came out blue instead of green...must be a common problem.


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 8, 2006)

Blue streetlights?


----------



## Cr1m50nGh057_138 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, the Laser thing is pretty cool haha thats all i care about: coolness.


----------

